# Another Trip to the LFS



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

hi every1 
i cannot seem to leave the LFS alone. i went in for an air pump and came out with new decorations for Fry tank and guess what? yep! a new molly!

i have attached a link to the pic page since i also have new pics there of my Fry tank and Fries.

enjoy

Tammy

http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r173/MollyFry/?sc=1&addtype=local


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

If this is the picture of your new Molly, then you need to let the LFS know that their sales people know nothing about fish. The picture that appears below your photo link is of a Red Tuxedo Swordtail female.
Tony


----------



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

doggydad38 said:


> If this is the picture of your new Molly, then you need to let the LFS know that their sales people know nothing about fish. The picture that appears below your photo link is of a Red Tuxedo Swordtail female.
> Tony


lol nope thats my signature pic the link above the pic has all the new pics on it.

Tammy


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol i was just about to say that to. Congrats on the new fish im going to get a new one tonight since 2 of my platies have died i would like some more colout in the tank.


----------

